# Russia's "day of victory" (May 9th) could spell doom for us all



## chrisrlink (May 3, 2022)

a little back story May 9th is the day the Russians defeated the remainder of Nazi Germany after WW2 a day of intimidation and "celebration" of Military though the world is on edge as they feardue to the war in Ukraine he will declare WW3 and start attacking NATO Allies including the United states as his Ambasitor mouthpeaced just weeks ago 

https://www.cnn.com/2022/05/03/euro...sn3PZXFyiW9Iavn0I6unhE5aGIEWxX7KtMby_gUbfY_-0


----------



## Coto (May 3, 2022)

It wasn't 'DOOM' (not even the videogame), they simply never forgot about the URSS and even ex-KGBs have been warning the entire world for decades about the fall of Western civilization.


----------



## Valwinz (May 6, 2022)

why is doom for us last time i check im not in war against Russia


----------



## Xzi (May 6, 2022)

Even with their full focus on the Ukraine invasion, Russia doesn't have the military strength left to make any real progress there, let alone the strength to bring another country or NATO into the conflict.  There's a reason the Kremlin is making empty threats about launching nukes almost daily now, a small dog barks the most.


----------



## Valwinz (May 6, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Even with their full focus on the Ukraine invasion, Russia doesn't have the military strength left to make any real progress there, let alone the strength to bring another country or NATO into the conflict.  There's a reason the Kremlin is making empty threats about launching nukes almost daily now, a small dog barks the most.


the Russian army has not been mobilized you do know that right? just like the US does strikes on countries without mobilizing is army


----------



## Xzi (May 6, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> the Russian army has not been mobilized you do know that right? just like the US does strikes on countries without mobilizing is army


Lol what, of course they have.  Tens of thousands of Russian troops have been killed, did you think they were all navy or air force?  The vast majority were tank divisions.


----------



## Valwinz (May 6, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Lol what, of course they have.  Tens of thousands of Russian troops have been killed, did you think they were all navy or air force?  The vast majority were tank divisions.


Imao man educated yourself Russia has not mobilized its army who the heck told you that also i find it funny you beliving the propaganda from any side. Ukraine is a limited operation. if Russia would have do so they would have Carpet bombed Ukraine ages ago reason the Army is asking putting to mobilize the Russian army. On the other hand, Ukraine Mobilize its entire force, and having one of the largest armies in Europe they have done great in stopping the current Russian force. did you really think the whole Russian army is in Ukraine? imao lol cmon dude


----------



## CMDreamer (May 6, 2022)

For US-All, you're correct.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 6, 2022)

No way Putin is dumb enough to launch nuclear missiles on a national celebration day.

What'll happen is as simple as it is straightforward: he'll declare victory in the Donbass region. Pretty much like Trump does, and Russian state television will happily imitate fox: just lie hard enough until it has the perception of truth.

The real danger is in a couple weeks afterward, when it becomes clear that those ukranian 'rebels' still control the region, or when the families of the moskva crew finally realize their battleship actually was sunk, or... Basically, whenever the pile of lies becomes too big to ignore. That's when nukes might be launched. Not because nato has 'crossed a line', but because it'll calm outbursts of potential internal violence.


----------



## Valwinz (May 6, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> No way Putin is dumb enough to launch nuclear missiles on a national celebration day.
> 
> What'll happen is as simple as it is straightforward: he'll declare victory in the Donbass region. Pretty much like Trump does, and Russian state television will happily imitate fox: just lie hard enough until it has the perception of truth.
> 
> The real danger is in a couple weeks afterward, when it becomes clear that those ukranian 'rebels' still control the region, or when the families of the moskva crew finally realize their battleship actually was sunk, or... Basically, whenever the pile of lies becomes too big to ignore. That's when nukes might be launched. Not because nato has 'crossed a line', but because it'll calm outbursts of potential internal violence.


New fanfic just drop


----------



## m00k00 (May 6, 2022)

Eventually it's not going to be as bad as some might assume: https://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/putin-cancer-surgery-nikolai-patrushev-b2071385.html

Dunno whether there's any truth in this Article at all, but definitely looking forward to the date when we will find out


----------



## Dr_Faustus (May 6, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> No way Putin is dumb enough to launch nuclear missiles on a national celebration day.
> 
> What'll happen is as simple as it is straightforward: he'll declare victory in the Donbass region. Pretty much like Trump does, and Russian state television will happily imitate fox: just lie hard enough until it has the perception of truth.
> 
> The real danger is in a couple weeks afterward, when it becomes clear that those ukranian 'rebels' still control the region, or when the families of the moskva crew finally realize their battleship actually was sunk, or... Basically, whenever the pile of lies becomes too big to ignore. That's when nukes might be launched. Not because nato has 'crossed a line', but because it'll calm outbursts of potential internal violence.


Didn't he already try to claim Victory in early March when he said he would have taken over the country by then only for it to end up a very much Bush like "Mission Accomplished" scenario?


----------



## chrisrlink (May 6, 2022)

thing is is putin INSANE enough to kill everyone on the planet (or give everyone who survives cancer like him) personally i'll wait and see all i can do but living near major military installations myself (Langly AFB NNS fort Eustis not to mention Yorktown weapon station where the navy un/Loads their stockpile) I'M A SITTING DUCK HERE plus Kim Jon UN said he may switch tactics to premptivly strike the west (first time i heard him saying he'll go on offense since he took command honestly)


----------



## Marc_LFD (May 6, 2022)

Man, these forums are worse than CBS'ses fear mongering.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 6, 2022)

OP

You fcking donkey paranoid as fuck.


----------



## Taleweaver (May 7, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> Didn't he already try to claim Victory in early March when he said he would have taken over the country by then only for it to end up a very much Bush like "Mission Accomplished" scenario?


I believe so, yes. But that really isn't a factor. Who's going to call him out on it? Am independent media have been forbidden or outlawed, and social media has been crippled as well.


----------



## Pachee (May 7, 2022)

Russia might be using only a dent of their power against ukraine, but that doesn't mean they have the weapons nor the resources for a full war against the west.
It's much easier for them (and china) to just sit back and watch while we destroy ourselves with self hate and teaching our kids they can be planes. Then they can easily push forward in small steps, like they did with georgia (2008), crimea (2014) and now ukraine.

This is the state of the west, thoughts and prayers while getting naked against fascism and changing their social network avatars. No woke army is going to save ukraine. They didn't have the balls to enforce a no-fly zone, they didn't even have the balls to stop buying russian oil and gas.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 7, 2022)

JuanBaNaNa said:


> OP
> 
> You fcking donkey paranoid as fuck.


not very hard to tell huh? paranoid is a state of survival i'm more like f-it just kill off 70% of humanity (me included) i lived long enough and the US gov needs a severe kick in the nuts to get off their trump high


----------



## Valwinz (May 7, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> not very hard to tell huh? paranoid is a state of survival i'm more like f-it just kill off 70% of humanity (me included) i lived long enough and the US gov needs a severe kick in the nuts to get off their trump high


man you gona hate it with the GOP takes control again in the midterms


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (May 8, 2022)

chrisrlink said:


> not very hard to tell huh? paranoid is a state of survival i'm more like f-it just kill off 70% of humanity (me included) i lived long enough and the US gov needs a severe kick in the nuts to get off their trump high


That ain't way to live your life from day to day. Just relax, you're not even in the middle of the conflict.


----------



## Creamu (May 9, 2022)

Pachee said:


> Russia might be using only a dent of their power against ukraine, but that doesn't mean they have the weapons nor the resources for a full war against the west.
> It's much easier for them (and china) to just sit back and watch while we destroy ourselves with self hate and teaching our kids they can be planes. Then they can easily push forward in small steps, like they did with georgia (2008), crimea (2014) and now ukraine.
> 
> This is the state of the west, thoughts and prayers while getting naked against fascism and changing their social network avatars. No woke army is going to save ukraine. They didn't have the balls to enforce a no-fly zone, they didn't even have the balls to stop buying russian oil and gas.View attachment 309060


The west is in the process of developing a new state of conciousness where paradigms of reality will be completly deconstructed opening a portal to a trancendental existence. It will leave the rest of the world in the dust. Can't have an elite class of merchants and people from the lowest average IQ countries? Think again. Can't have a steriliazed population replaced by people all across the world while retaining the same level of civilsation? Think again. This is a new paradigm and rules of the old world simply do not apply. This is a common mistake alot of current commentators make, comparing this time to any time of history but it does not work like this. Did the romans have iphones? Did the egyptians have anime? Did Napoleon have a tesla car? The answer is no. We live in a new world and limitations of yesterday do not apply period.


----------



## Pachee (May 9, 2022)

Creamu said:


> The west is in the process of developing a new state of conciousness where paradigms of reality will be completly deconstructed opening a portal to a trancendental existence. It will leave the rest of the world in the dust. Can't have an elite class of merchants and people from the lowest average IQ countries? Think again. Can't have a steriliazed population replaced by people all across the world while retaining the same level of civilsation? Think again. This is a new paradigm and rules of the old world simply do not apply. This is a common mistake alot of current commentators make, comparing this time to any time of history but it does not work like this. Did the romans have iphones? Did the egyptians have anime? Did Napoleon have a tesla car? The answer is no. We live in a new world and limitations of yesterday do not apply period.


What?


----------



## LoggerMan (May 9, 2022)

The US would stomp Russia in conventional warfare. Russia would never win in a war with NATO and Russia knows it, which is why Russia had to go to war with Ukraine before Ukraine joined NATO. China would never go to war with NATO either, leaving Russia with no real allies to tip the scale. What reason would Russia have for starting a war it knows it can't win?


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 9, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> why is doom for us last time i check im not in war against Russia


You're the type of person who will claim nothing is happening until you're under Russia rule and it's too late.


----------



## kisamesama (May 9, 2022)

LoggerMan said:


> The US would stomp Russia in conventional warfare. Russia would never win in a war with NATO and Russia knows it, which is why Russia had to go to war with Ukraine before Ukraine joined NATO. China would never go to war with NATO either, leaving Russia with no real allies to tip the scale. What reason would Russia have for starting a war it knows it can't win?


well Russia and China have nuclear warheads...pretty sure if there is a nuclear war, there will be no winners or losers... this will be the end game...


----------



## dragonmaster (May 9, 2022)

kisamesama said:


> well Russia and China have nuclear warheads...pretty sure if there is a nuclear war, there will be no winners or losers... this will be the end game...


apparently there is so much propaganda from both sides that most people that dont get polarized are sick of it. a nuclear war will spell doom to civilisation as we know it , apparently those that believe that there will be a winner over a war of this scale cant comprehend the scale of destruction on environmet and survivals after some nuclear weapons are fired up


----------



## Taleweaver (May 9, 2022)

Creamu said:


> The west is in the process of developing a new state of conciousness where paradigms of reality will be completly deconstructed opening a portal to a trancendental existence.


Damn right. I bet Putin's pissing his pants right : the west is just about to enter a transcendental motherfucking existence, and all he has is a lousy Q6 coupon for a scalped 64GB steam deck.

In fact, I already sent him a message: "hey Vlad...what's your bomb going to now that we've already deconstructed our paradigms of reality? Betcha you didn't think our "Nazi-infested" NATO-buddies would be making THAT move, eh?  "


But seriously: WTF, dude?


----------



## Creamu (May 9, 2022)

Pachee said:


> What?


If you have less open ended questions I'm happy to clarify things for you. take care


Taleweaver said:


> Damn right. I bet Putin's pissing his pants right : the west is just about to enter a transcendental motherfucking existence, and all he has is a lousy Q6 coupon for a scalped 64GB steam deck.


Yes, think of the EMF radiation he will experince


Taleweaver said:


> In fact, I already sent him a message: "hey Vlad...


Vladov


Taleweaver said:


> what's your bomb going to now that we've already deconstructed our paradigms of reality?


It is just floating in limbo never to return or land anywhere.


Taleweaver said:


> Betcha you didn't think our "Nazi-infested" NATO-buddies would be making THAT move, eh?  "


They where more of the Frankfurt School variety but I see your point.


Taleweaver said:


> But seriously: WTF, dude?


If you have less open ended questions I'm happy to clarify things for you. take care


----------



## smf (May 9, 2022)

kisamesama said:


> well Russia and China have nuclear warheads...pretty sure if there is a nuclear war, there will be no winners or losers... this will be the end game...


I don't believe Russia would launch a nuclear attack even if there was a direct attack by NATO on Russia.


----------



## Creamu (May 9, 2022)

smf said:


> I don't believe Russia would launch a nuclear attack even if there was a direct attack by NATO on Russia.


Dont test them though...


----------



## AncientBoi (May 9, 2022)

I don't give a fuq. If We are ALL gonna die. Then we are all gonna die. I've had a sad life, and don't care anymore. This is all I have. You guys here at GBAtemp that atleast talks to me. I've done my part for humanity, and for myse;f [including naughty things]. Meaning, I'm already done for. If he pushes the button, theres nothing we can do, but to wait for it. So why panic. LoL, All  of the world would know then PUTIN was a real life Madman.


----------



## Creamu (May 9, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I don't give a fuq. If We are ALL gonna die. Then we are all gonna die. I've had a sad life, and don't care anymore. This is all I have. You guys here at GBAtemp that atleast talks to me. I've done my part for humanity, and for myse;f [including naughty things]. Meaning, I'm already done for. If he pushes the button, theres nothing we can do, but to wait for it. So why panic. LoL, All  of the world would know then PUTIN was a real life Madman.


They call him Vladov Putler for a reason.


----------



## Valwinz (May 9, 2022)

MikaDubbz said:


> You're the type of person who will claim nothing is happening until you're under Russia rule and it's too late.


yes im sure the Russian Army is crossing to Alaska


----------



## djpannda (May 9, 2022)

May 6


Valwinz said:


> the Russian army has not been mobilized you do know that right? just like the US does strikes on countries without mobilizing is army





Valwinz said:


> New fanfic just drop




Im suree  your right..

just remember your last prediction on 2/16


Valwinz said:


> Nothing is going to happen. just the west creating a storm in a glass of water.
> News are war mongering


we see how correct  you turned out to be...


----------



## Valwinz (May 9, 2022)

djpannda said:


> May 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ghost flew over my house


----------



## smf (May 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Dont test them though...


Because they aren't testing ukraine?

Fuck em, fuckers.


----------



## Creamu (May 10, 2022)

smf said:


> Because they aren't testing ukraine?
> 
> Fuck em, fuckers.


Trust me, I got this. We will solve this with kindness.


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 10, 2022)

come and gone and shit tin has gone in hiding. cancer my ass all of a sudden he has cancar and has to get it "treated" yeah right his hiding in fear more like he knows he is going to lose the war and afterwards the whole world is coming for him!


----------



## smf (May 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Trust me, I got this. We will solve this with kindness.


Putin loves that, he can crush you easier.


----------



## Creamu (May 10, 2022)

smf said:


> Putin loves that, he can crush you easier.


I like to call him Vladov Putler.


----------



## AncientBoi (May 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> I like to call him Vladov Putler.



Did you say Vladov Poofer  ? I knew I smelt something.


----------



## smf (May 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Did you say Vladov Poofer  ? I knew I smelt something.


He definitely isn't and he'll arrest you for suggesting that https://www.rferl.org/a/russia-bans-image-hinting-putin-is-gay/28412245.html


----------



## AncientBoi (May 10, 2022)

smf said:


> He definitely isn't and he'll arrest you for suggesting that https://www.rferl.org/a/russia-bans-image-hinting-putin-is-gay/28412245.html



Ask me if I fuqin care


----------



## Creamu (May 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Did you say Vladov Poofer  ? I knew I smelt something.


Be cafeful he is a very evil man. Oooouuuh that EVIL Vladof Putler.


----------



## sombrerosonic (May 10, 2022)

Taleweaver said:


> Damn right. I bet Putin's pissing his pants right : the west is just about to enter a transcendental motherfucking existence, and all he has is a lousy Q6 coupon for a scalped 64GB steam deck.
> 
> In fact, I already sent him a message: "hey Vlad...what's your bomb going to now that we've already deconstructed our paradigms of reality? Betcha you didn't think our "Nazi-infested" NATO-buddies would be making THAT move, eh?  "
> 
> ...


Theres no fixing Creamu, He acts like this all the time. For real look at some of the flame wars hes been in. The GB one was why no gb to pol in jp. Funni stuff in there


----------



## AncientBoi (May 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Be cafeful he is a very evil man. Oooouuuh that EVIL Vladof Putler.



I'm not afraid of his STINKY AZZ! But thank you for your concern.


----------



## Creamu (May 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> I'm not afraid of his STINKY AZZ! But thank you for your concern.


You should be. If you thought his austrian inspriation was scary, think again. Vladof Putler is the most dangerous man on this planet. He has nukes, he has no morals and he is what the people in the dark ages thought of satan only real. Be careful plz


----------



## AncientBoi (May 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> You should be. If you thought his austrian inspriation was scary, think again. Vladof Putler is the most dangerous man on this planet. He has nukes, he has no morals and he is what the people in the dark ages thought of satan only real. Be careful plz



He still does not scare me. Vlad Pootter is  to me. Even if he kills me. No great win. HE WANTS PEOPLE TO FEAR HIM! but i say FUQ YOU Pootter! I Ain't Afraid Of Your Azz Bitch!

And I would say it right to his Fuqin Face!


----------



## Creamu (May 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> He still does not scare me. Vlad Pootter is  to me. Even if he kills me. No great win.


Don't say that


AncientBoi said:


> HE WANTS PEOPLE TO FEAR HIM! but i say FUQ YOU Pootter! I Ain't Afraid Of Your Azz Bitch!


Once he has reveald his full strengh you will learn to fear him. Better prepare.


AncientBoi said:


> And I would say it right to his Fuqin Face!


No you wouldnt


----------



## AncientBoi (May 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Don't say that
> 
> Once he has reveald his full strengh you will learn to fear him. Better prepare.
> 
> No you wouldnt


Way too late for that

I refuse to BOW Down to that Azzhole!

Yes I fuqin would.

3 wars I fought. You think he scares me? Pfffffffft


----------



## Creamu (May 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> Way too late for that
> 
> I refuse to BOW Down to that Azzhole!
> 
> Yes I fuqin would.


Okay, I believe you. If you change your mind there is no shame in that. just saying


----------



## AncientBoi (May 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Okay, I believe you. If you change your mind there is no shame in that. just saying



read the last edit


----------



## Creamu (May 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> 3 wars I fought. You think he scares me? Pfffffffft


Which ones?


----------



## AncientBoi (May 10, 2022)

nam
one I can't say
desert shield/storm


----------



## Creamu (May 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> nam
> one I can't say
> desert shield/storm


You are our only hope!


----------



## AncientBoi (May 10, 2022)

nope. just a Patriot of Freedom. I'm 65yo, and disabled. Too late for me to go on the front lines. But believe me, I WOULD.


----------



## Creamu (May 10, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> nope. just a Patriot of Freedom. I'm 65yo, and disabled. Too late for me to go on the front lines. But believe me, I WOULD.


Vladof is laughing


----------



## AncientBoi (May 10, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Vladof is laughing



no, smell him. he's farting, cause I fuqed him. Without lube even.


----------



## Valwinz (May 11, 2022)

AncientBoi said:


> nope. just a Patriot of Freedom. I'm 65yo, and disabled. Too late for me to go on the front lines. But believe me, I WOULD.


Sure is easy when other people go instead


----------



## Creamu (May 11, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> Sure is easy when other people go instead


Forget about it. He has given up on the idea of beating evil Vladov. All we can do and is waiting for the doom he will bring upon us.


----------



## Xzi (May 12, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> Ukraine is a limited operation.


Bruh, Ukraine has destroyed and captured so many of Russia's tanks that they held a parade with them. I understand that you desperately want to pretend that Russia is winning this fight, or that the "full might" of their army hasn't been deployed yet, but that's not the reality of the situation.


----------



## Valwinz (May 13, 2022)

Xzi said:


> Bruh, Ukraine has destroyed and captured so many of Russia's tanks that they held a parade with them. I understand that you desperately want to pretend that Russia is winning this fight, or that the "full might" of their army hasn't been deployed yet, but that's not the reality of the situation.


Yes and the ghost kiev flew over my house


----------



## Xzi (May 13, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> Yes and the ghost kiev flew over my house


"All news I don't like is fake news."


----------



## Valwinz (May 13, 2022)

Xzi said:


> "All news I don't like is fake news."


If at this stage your belive propaganda from any side them i just don't know what to tell you


----------



## Xzi (May 13, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> If at this stage your belive propaganda from any side them i just don't know what to tell you


The source isn't Russian or Ukrainian.  With a little bit of digging you can even find satellite imagery of the war unfolding.  Clearly you'd rather bury your head in the sand if it isn't going Putin's way, though, and it most certainly isn't.


----------



## Valwinz (May 18, 2022)

It seems the Nazi group Azov finally surrender to the Russians giving them. full control Mariupol. Not sure how many troops this free for other places or if it changes anything in the big picture.


----------



## djpannda (May 18, 2022)

this  What RUSSIAN Victory looks like... ( NOW having actual NATO on its boarder... They cant bully its neighbors anymore)


----------



## Noctosphere (May 26, 2022)

From what I hear all over the news, Russia is a fraud millitarily
They were supposed to be one of the most powerful country millitary wise in the world
But they weren't able to take over a small country like Ukraine
Even with all the help they get, Russia should still be able to take it over if they were that powerful

They conscript peoples seeking for more soldiers, why? Because Putin is desperate but doesn't want to admit he lost the war HE started...

That makes me wonder if his nukes really are that advanced/powerful as they claim...


----------



## Valwinz (May 27, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> From what I hear all over the news, Russia is a fraud millitarily
> They were supposed to be one of the most powerful country millitary wise in the world
> But they weren't able to take over a small country like Ukraine
> Even with all the help they get, Russia should still be able to take it over if they were that powerful
> ...


I mean look at the USA in Afghanistan  US  exited that place and abandoned people cuz they could not win 

We have to understand that 1 Russia has not mobilized its army its a small operational force while Ukraine has they have the third largest army in Europe while also getting arms from Nato.

Ukraine is no pushover  they are people defending what it's theirs to the end +


But there are limits as we are starting to see below after the Azov Neo Nazis were finally conquered things are changing


----------



## XanthosAlexander (Jun 14, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> I mean look at the USA in Afghanistan  US  exited that place and abandoned people cuz they could not win
> 
> We have to understand that 1 Russia has not mobilized its army its a small operational force while Ukraine has they have the third largest army in Europe while also getting arms from Nato.
> 
> ...



Fighters from the Azov Regiment are not neo-nazis. Please do not confuse nationalism and nazism. It is important to distinguish between the concepts of patriotism, nationalism and Nazism. You can read more about patriotism at https://artscolumbia.org/free-essays/patriotism/ Here you will find its signs and examples of manifestation, its connection with nationalism.


----------



## Noctosphere (Jun 14, 2022)

Can someone please spell the name of that region
Because everytime they speak about it at the radio, i hear them talking about the "dumbass" region...


----------



## XanthosAlexander (Jun 14, 2022)

Noctosphere said:


> Can someone please spell the name of that region
> Because everytime they speak about it at the radio, i hear them talking about the "dumbass" region...


The Donbas or Donbass


----------



## Valwinz (Jun 14, 2022)

Some Updates

As many of you have seen the Media seems to be changing its tone, as is become clear Ukraine, is losing and will lose sadly
any chance for them to come out on top is going away and I don't think a fair peace deal is possible anymore.

Right now this is the latest wish list



nobody in Europe can give this as this is pretty much asking for a whole new army

another thing I posted before about how Russia is not using its whole army now we have some % of how much it's actually in Ukraine.

Unlike Ukraine, which uses 100% of its army, Russia uses only 12% as they had not mobilized anything.

I think is time to face reality was it worth it to destroy our economies?



XanthosAlexander said:


> Fighters from the Azov Regiment are not neo-nazis. Please do not confuse nationalism and nazism.


I guess  I imagine the the Nazi symbols


----------

